# Highland gathering 2012



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

I know it is early but I have already had some bookings for this year's Highland Gathering - even though the date was still only provisional. It is great to have such enthusiasm, and we are really looking forward to another successful Gathering.

Firstly - The confirmed date for the Gathering is *22nd - 25th June*. This is a great time of year in the North with long daylight - no need for lights or torches and ideal for barbeques well into evening. If you want to come earlier or stay longer please PM and we will see what we can do.

Secondly - everyone (and their pets) are welcome, it's informal and it is *FREE*. Donations of food, charcoal, wine, beer etc. are always welcome (more detail later as to what to bring), and bring your musical instruments for an impromptu ceilidh.

The Gathering will follow a similar pattern to our previous meets and gatherings - starting with free tea/coffee in our café. There will be barbeques, opportunities to go to Inverness or Whitebridge (free with your bus pass and since last summer our bus times have changed giving more flexibility) and there will be a trip to the Dores Inn - lots more details later, and of course there is plenty of time to relax, meet new friends and enjoy the surroundings, or walk or cycle our quiet country area.

If you live in the North of Scotland or are coming north in June for a holiday I hope you will consider joining us.

For more information visit http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/highland-gathering-(meet)-g.asp

A taste of our last meet:









Finally - Provisional date for the Mini meet is 7th - 9th September

We look forward to meeting old friends and new
Safe travels
Margaret


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Margaret and Angus,

We'll be there!

Tony & Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'd love to come. I've sent you an email.


Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Hi Margaret and Angus,
> 
> We'll be there!
> 
> Tony & Sue


Excellent 



ChrisandJohn said:


> We'd love to come. I've sent you an email.
> 
> Chris


You're booked in - but no email/PM has arrived


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

after the great time we had last year,if we are in the country its a certainty. to early for a definate though :roll:


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

We would love to come but we are down south that week but we will look out for the next highlands meet


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

mollmagee said:


> after the great time we had last year,if we are in the country its a certainty. to early for a definate though :roll:


Look forward to seeing you again, if you are about.



dillon said:


> We would love to come but we are down south that week but we will look out for the next highlands meet


Next one is September 7th - 9th. But if you are north of the border before then you are welcome to stopover free for a night
all the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Margaret - If you insist on using that photo can I point out I was wearing 2 large fleeces and fleece lined trousers, hence the Mr Blobby impersonation  
It was late September and the nights were getting a bit chilly, it will of course be tropical in June :lol: :lol: 

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

I tried to edit the OP for you, but I'm only allowed 30 mins from posting  
But maybe this one of June is better :lol:

http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af169/magbrin/004-1.jpg

- with no faces, and an indication of summer with all the bare legs.

In fact here is another one of two of our friends from the gathering last year, showing the wonderful weather we get in the Highlands, in June:

http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af169/magbrin/001.jpg


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The first of those should be labelled
'how many men, women and units of alcohol does it take to erect a safari room?' 
we forgot to count so will have to try it all over again in June  
The Mr blobby photo is in use as a deterrent whenever I approach the biscuit tin :lol: :lol: 

my new sylph like self will see you in June

Chris


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

Hi Margaret, We'll be there again if you've still got space 
, will be good to meet some old friends.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes Phil, there's plenty of space  
You're booked in, and thanks for your PM.
Look forward to seeing you
all the best & safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Update and reminder*

Good to get your PM exmusso. Glad you and the Hendrys can come.
That brings the number of vans to 8 (with some other possibles) - and I hope there are more to come.

Will be posting in a couple of weeks with more information, but in the mean time if you are in the area between 22nd & 25th June, why not come and join us :?:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Am sure this clashed with the folk festival we go to last year as well  
Would rather be with you but john says i can only take my half of the van. thought i might chainsaw it and leave him the top half, anyone got a tarpaulin? :lol: :lol: 

Anyway have a great time folks, maybe next year.

Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

suedew said:


> Am sure this clashed with the folk festival we go to last year as well
> Would rather be with you but john says i can only take my half of the van. thought i might chainsaw it and leave him the top half, anyone got a tarpaulin? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway have a great time folks, maybe next year.
> ...


Pity - we changed the date to avoid some clashes  
Anyway there is a minimeet in September (7th - 10th) if you would rather keep the van in one piece


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

suedew said:


> Am sure this clashed with the folk festival we go to last year as well


get your priorities right, you need to tell them to change the festival dates LOL


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks for the lovely invite
We popped in to see you last September.
Sadly we are in Dorset that week
have a great time
Kev and Sue
xx


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

where in scotland is it


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Shuggy68 said:


> where in scotland is it


Hi Shuggy68

Details all here

Meet

Its near Inverness

Jacquie


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi sent you pm ... val


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

AlanVal said:


> Hi sent you pm ... val


Thanks for the PM, Val. 
Still plenty of space, and you're booked in.
More details coming soon. Watch this space 

Also working on the weather - but it's proving difficult  I'm surprised you came back from Portugal, it's been like winter here, but I have it on good authority that June really will be flaming this year (probably flaming cold and wet :lol: )


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

I hope so I have been frozen since we got back.So cold,but it will be lovely in June lol...


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*sunshine & heat*

I can now report settled hot sunny weather at Brin. Temperature as I speak, 25.6C - with wall to wall sunshine and a gentle breeze. Long may it last


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Wall to wall sunshine here on the east coast for almost a week now - almost unheard of. So hot in the garden yesterday I had to retreat indoors, if this keeps up I may have to remove my vest  
Just hang on to the sunshine up there Margaret, we will be with you in a month

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, all
It’s just over 2 weeks to the Highland Gathering, so here’s a bit of detail to whet your appetites. Remember everyone is welcome, and it’s FREE.
Dates: 22nd (Friday) – 25th (Monday) June
Venue: Brin Herb Nursery, near Inverness. IV2 6XD
Numbers booked to date: 13 vans plus several provisional bookings. Please confirm asap if you are one of these.
Friday: Arrive any time – we will be about all day. 
We will be having a couple of barbeques. (Please bring food (and drink) to share, and/or a donation of charcoal or wood to fuel the BBQs.)
There will be a trip to Loch Ness and Dores Inn for anyone interested. Let me know which you would prefer lunchtime or evening. Minibus available – charge for bus will depend on numbers – approx. £3.00 per person. Two trips may be necessary, and it would be helpful if we could have a couple more volunteers to drive the bus. For this I will need your licence details as soon as possible. There will also be working party. Last meet we made a barbeque from an old washing machine. This year ……………….. any ideas??? 
Note – there are more buses on the route to Inverness and Whitebridge – remember to bring your bus pass if you have one!
If you can’t make this one the Mini meet is from 7th – 10th September
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Margaret
hopefully we will be there.
Dores Inn - the evening visit last time worked well so I would vote for that again but not Friday night, I have to collect John from Inverness station sometime that evening.
I presume you still have my driving licence details or I can send them again if needed. If you are short of drivers John is willing, let us know and I can send his licence details.
Safari room will be with us in case it is needed.
Must go and find some nice new BBQ recipes  

Don't forget to order the good weather :lol: 

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ardgour said:


> Hi Margaret
> hopefully we will be there.
> Dores Inn - the evening visit last time worked well so I would vote for that again but not Friday night, I have to collect John from Inverness station sometime that evening.
> I presume you still have my driving licence details or I can send them again if needed. If you are short of drivers John is willing, let us know and I can send his licence details.
> ...


Good weather and no midges already booked 

your BBQ recipes are ALWAYS good- new or old 

Safari room - yes please. Challenge ................... to put it up when you are collecting John :? :? On the other hand, if you know when he is coming maybe we can collect him in something smaller?
Will PM you, Chris, and Tony re drivers but any others could be helpful.
Your thoughts are noted on Dores Inn. any other thoughts? Think it is likely to be Sat pm, but will confirm when I have heard from others.

See you all soon
M


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Margaret & Angus,

Looking forward to another good gathering with you. Do you need my licence details again or have you still got what you need?

Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Hi Margaret & Angus,
> 
> Looking forward to another good gathering with you. Do you need my licence details again or have you still got what you need?
> 
> Tony & Sue


Good to know you are still up for it. Do you have a preference for when is best for Dores? Will PM re driving.

PS Burried head will remain in place until next Gathering :roll:


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*More details:*

Outline programme:
Friday 22nd: Free tea or coffee in Schoolroom on arrival
Evening Barbeque, 7.30 onwards : Please bring food to share and your own drink (or drink to share if you prefer). Also your own plates, glasses & fingers or forks to eat with.
Contributions of charcoal, sauces, bin bags, kitchen paper, and other useful things would be helpful. If you have BBQ tools you are willing to use or share, please bring them, too.
We have the offer of a Safari Room - it has been used for most of the meets/gatherings to date. If you have something similar it may also be helpful as we have more vans than ever coming this time, and shelter is always useful.
Saturday morning working party - details to be confirmed
Saturday evening trip to Dores Inn and Loch Ness. Community mini-bus booked. Depending on numbers and how many trips the bus has to make the cost for the round trip will be approx. £3.00 per person.
Sunday: Chill in the sun
Evening Barbeque: Please bring food to share and your own drink (or drink to share if you prefer). Also your own plates, glasses & fingers or forks to eat with.
Contributions of charcoal, sauces, bin bags, kitchen paper, and other useful things would be helpful. If you have BBQ tools you are willing to use or share, please bring them, too.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pease confirm .............*

This is a list of peeps who have signed up, or said they may come:
Tonybvi
Ardgour
ChrisandJohn
mollmagee
Wunnell
exmusso
AlanVal
Droader
Channa
Kiwi Colin
Barnacle
Robmac
George Graham
Cedas
Drewsus

Please confirm:
Are you coming?
If so:
how many vans
How many people
When do you expect to arrive
When do you expect to leave
Do you want to be booked in for a meal at the Dores Inn (L. Ness) on Saturday evening
Do you want to go by bus to Dores Inn
Are you prepared to drive the community minibus if necessary

I know this is a free, informal, gathering but this information would be really helpful to help us plan the weekend.

And finally - if you have not already signed up there is still plenty of room so please come and join us.

Look forward to seeing you
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Arrive Friday lunch time...
stay 2 nights 
2 people
1 van
Will go for meal on the SAT night .By bus.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, we're still coming. There are two of us and one not very big van. We're arriving Friday and leaving Monday, if that's OK. Not sure of arrival time yet, we'll aim for about lunchtime but it depends where we stay the night before. We'd like to join in the trip for a meal in the minibus, though I can't drive it (poor eyesight) and John would prefer not to.

Looking forward to our Scottish trip.


Chris


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret,

1 van (possibly with Smart car on trailer but haven't decided yet!) and 2 people. Arriving as soon as we can get there on Friday, hopefully before lunch and leaving Monday. Yes please for 2 people for the meal at Dores, preferably using the bus, but we could use the Smartie if we bring it with us if it makes numbers easier. Happy to drive the bus (obviously not if we use the Smartie!!) and you have my licence details.
Looking forward to seeing you and Angus again.
Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, AlanVal, ChrisandJohn and Tonibvi, for your responses. You're all booked. Tony, did you get my PM, I do need a copy of both parts of your licence, again. Sorry. I believe you have not acquired any points, but the organiser seems to need to update details of drivers annually!
Today, being our Saturday (because we are open at weekends an the tea room is closed on Tuesday and Wednesday), we went down to check out the Dores Inn. They have another big booking for Saturday night, but we have booked for 16 (I have 12 already) at 8pm. If there are more of us, it will not be a problem - but if any of the rest of you want to go, please let me know as soon as possible.
Looking forward to seeing you all, soon
M


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*HIghland Gathering*

Hi Margaret,

Alan and Lesley (and Speed the cat) confirming attendance.

Arriving Friday around lunchtime. Leaving Monday.

Can supply bbq briquettes and Cobb plus other fairly large BBQ.

Mark us down for meal at Dores and willing to drive minibus if required.

At the moment, at Brahan Estate heading for Ullapool tomorrow and Lewis (Stornoway) for a few days before heading home to pick up stuff (or meat) for the meet.

Have the Hendry's alongside us who are also coming but will ask them tomorrow of their requirements.

Looking forward to it.

Regards,
Alan


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: HIghland Gathering*



exmusso said:


> Hi Margaret,
> 
> Alan and Lesley (and Speed the cat) confirming attendance.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan
Will PM tonight re driving.
Are you sure about Dores? Remember it is one steak for the price of two not 2 for 1! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Highland Meet*

Hi Margaret,

Re the Dores Inn steaks, could possibly just order one meal and bulk it out with some 'Spoff' we recently purchased. :lol: :lol:

Have sent you a separate PM.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Tony for your drivers details, will forward them on.

Alan, I have also sent you a PM. Thanks for your offer of baked potatoes. I will send final(ish) numbers mid-week. When are you digging the tatties? Numbers to date: 18.

All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for your PM Wunnell. Sorry you can't make it this time, but look forward to seeing you in September.

Numbers looking very good, but still a number to confirm (or not).
Dores Inn very popular this time - it may be that we will be splitting the difference as already we have 18 peeps wanting to go. If you have a perference, we will do our best to accommodate it. The options:
Early evening Saturday - eating approx 7pm
later: 8pm
Sunday lunchtime.
Please let me know your preference.

Remember to bring plenty of BBQ food. Weather permitting barbeques on Friday and Sunday nights. And if you have a barbeque we may need to borrow it  

A bit cold today = Max 8C  but can assure you a) it is too cool for midges and b) its is warrming up next week


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Charcoal packed, food planned - halloumi kebabs, feta and tomato parcels, sausage and apple kebabs, perhaps another veg +meat kebab but I am still experimenting, and the pineapples for grilling, will think of other bits this week.
As we are both drivers put us down for whatever you need for Dores Inn, would prefer Sat evening but will fit in (and if I get any comments about my driving this time the culprit will be kicked out to walk back :lol: )
Might pack my thermals just in case but at least the midges don't like the cold

Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sandra and I would like a bit of this if there is room.. We can be there for Friday tea time ish while Monday with you and mooch round Scotland till Wednesday as we have to be back home on Thursday..

If it is OK PM me where the meet is at..

Thanks Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Pease confirm .............*



magbrin said:


> This is a list of peeps who have signed up, or said they may come:
> Tonybvi
> Ardgour
> ChrisandJohn
> ...


This is a list of peeps who have signed up, or said they may come: 
Tonybvi 
Ardgour 
ChrisandJohn 
mollmagee 
Wunnell 
exmusso 
AlanVal 
Droader 
Channa 
Kiwi Colin 
Barnacle 
Robmac 
George Graham 
Cedas 
Drewsus 
rayrecrok

Arrive friday..One van.. two people + one fat dog..

ray.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

You are booked in Ray and I will PM with where we are etc.

15 vans confirmed - with one or two still to let me know. 32 people. Definitely the biggest yet :lol: And the most booked for Dores Inn.

Remember to bring food for BBQ - and with these numbers we may need more cooking facilities . If anyone has a spare old washing machine - please bring it along  If not, bring your barbeque


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*HIghland Gathering*

Hi Margaret,

Still on Stornoway but now have a wifi signal.

Mark down the Hendry's for the Dores Inn on Saturday.

Apart for baked tatties, we'll bring butternut squash, mushrooms and loads of briquettes and a big bbq.

Looking forward to Friday.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: HIghland Gathering*



exmusso said:


> Hi Margaret,
> 
> Still on Stornoway but now have a wifi signal.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Alan
Hendry's booked for Dores, and on the bus.
Numbers for Friday night, to date, 34 but don't feel you need to do potatoes for all - everyone will be bringing something. Sunday will be less.
With the numbers we have, the bus will have to go to Dores twice, which works out at six single journeys. I am scheduling you in to drive two ways on Saturday, if that is ok. Once you are home please forward your details. Thanks.

Preparations well under way - grass cut in the field, good weather ordered and and bus and meal booked.
See you all soon
all the best and safe travels
Margaret

PS Tony - you are also scheduled to drive, if that is still ok. So unless you need it for something else your second vehicle can remain at home


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*gathering*

Hi, My wife and I would love to come too. Tom,Jen and Jake our Yorkie. One Van 2 folk, sat night for the meal,Ex bus driver so willing to drive bus if required.
Will have a look in my drink store (shed !! LOL !!) and bring whatever is left form trips abroad last few years, be nice to have some room again !!.
We also have a safari room if required.
(we were last at a MHF rally at Bridge of Allan)


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

You're booked in, Tom, and I would like you to bring Safari room, please. Will PM re driving etc.

We lost one and won 2 vans yesterday - it is still rising - 16 vans to date  We'll soon be up to the numbers we get for the CCC rally :lol:


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*HELP!*

*Help  
Due to rising numbers extra barbeques may be needed.* If you have one, and have not already left home without it, please bring it with you!
And in case you need to be reminded these are some of the things that have been left at home, at other meets: food for barbeques, musical instruments, the dog  
Early arrivals coming tomorrow, and most peeps will be here by mid afternoon on Friday.
See you then
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We only have a small BBQ but if it hasn't rusted away I will put it in. Biscuits baked (for impromptu coffee episodes  ) more food than I know what to do with, must raid the wine cellar before I leave, dog to bath and dose with advantix then fill up van with water and we are ready to go.
I am choosing to believe metcheck forecast as it is better :lol: 
Will bring waterproofs just in case
see you all soon

Chris


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret,

I've managed to squeeze our old barbecue (+ tongs, fish slice, etc) in for you. We'll even donate it to your rally field for future events if you would like it - this isn't as generous as it sounds when you see the state of the barbie! Also planning on bringing charcoal, various bits of meat with marinade sauce, crisps, tortilla wraps, etc. Not to be outdone by Chris (Ardgour) I'm also bunging in a few bottles of Prosecco as I seem to have drunk an awful lot of Chris's when we were last there!

Still unsure about bringing the Smartie - we were thinking of doing a bit of canoeing up there and the inflatable canoe can be transported in the Smart car but I'm a fair weather canoeist and the forecast isn't brilliant at the moment.

I'm still OK for bus driving but I don't want a load of rowdy motorhomers singing in the back like last time - however I blame that on the mad Dutchman (he of buried head fame)!

Looking forward to seeing you all Friday.

Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Weather is good here - best in the country :lol: 
I don't rule out a drop or two of rain.......but we're all used to that and so far we have 2 safari rooms and a gazebo to keep us dry.
Barbeques coming thick and fast. Thanks  

Tony, I appreciate the difficulty squeezing it in, but we would appreciate the BBQ at least for this weekend.

I'm concerned at the comments that have been made regarding both Chris and Tony's experiences driving to and from Dores.
Will have to consider banning the culprits or at the very least a fine - maybe a drink or two for the driver once they have completed their duties  

See you very soon

Margaret


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*HIghland Gathering*

Hi Margaret,

Back home from the Outer Hebrides where the weather has been brilliant for the past week.

Have sent licence details to your [email protected] address.

Will also bring safari room.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Alan
Driving licence details forwarded to organiser.
Numbers to date: 39 for Friday. Not sure for Sunday - don 't even know if you are staying :? Probably 25 - 30.
Safari room would be great. We have a plan............... remains to be seen if it works :lol: 
See you soon
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

magbrin said:


> Weather is good here - best in the country :lol:
> I don't rule out a drop or two of rain.......but we're all used to that and so far we have 2 safari rooms and a gazebo to keep us dry.
> Barbeques coming thick and fast. Thanks
> 
> ...


I have my own plan for dealing with anyone who criticises the driver - I wait till we are in the middle of nowhere on the way back then kick them out to walk back in the dark :twisted: (even if the criticism is justified :lol: )
good fun will be had by all

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: gathering*



metblue said:


> Hi, My wife and I would love to come too. Tom,Jen and Jake our Yorkie. One Van 2 folk, sat night for the meal,Ex bus driver so willing to drive bus if required.
> Will have a look in my drink store (shed !! LOL !!) and bring whatever is left form trips abroad last few years, be nice to have some room again !!.
> We also have a safari room if required.
> (we were last at a MHF rally at Bridge of Allan)


Thanks, Metblue. Just to confirm you are booked in, and we would be grateful for you safari room. I did send a PM but I don't think you have picked it up yet. When do you expect to arrive.
Things are looking good and I see Tony is bringing a boat, in case it gets too wet for his little van :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi
We're staying at Pitlochry tonight, having spent last night by Loch Lomond. We're not usually BBQers so no equipment and not sure of conventions but we have sausages, burgers and chicken in the freezer and aubergines, peppers, nibbles etc. Should we get freezer stuff out tonight before to defrost before we arrive. Or save it for Sunday?


Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Hi
> We're staying at Pitlochry tonight, having spent last night by Loch Lomond. We're not usually BBQers so no equipment and not sure of conventions but we have sausages, burgers and chicken in the freezer and aubergines, peppers, nibbles etc. Should we get freezer stuff out tonight before to defrost before we arrive. Or save it for Sunday?
> 
> Chris


Hi, Chris
Suggest you get 2 out of 3 out. Perhaps burgers and one of the others (I have chicken & sausages for tomorrow!) & keep something for Sunday!
No conventions here ..................... just go with whatever flow there is :lol: 
See you tomorrow
safe travels
Margaret


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*HIghland Gathering*

Hi all,

Home again after another excellent week-end at Brin Herb.

Weather for BBQs both on Friday and Sunday night good as ordered by Margaret of Brin.

Midges out in force but lashings of Skin So Soft etc. along with loads of smoke from the 3 bbqs helped.

Loads of good interesting company, excellent and plentiful food (and liquid refreshment) and a chance to put some faces to names.

Many thanks to Margaret and Angus for their efforts and look forward to the next one.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Another memorable weekend with a cast of characters you really couldn't make up (well perhaps you could but no-one would believe it :lol: )
Thanks to everyone for your company and good humour and especially to Margaret and Angus for making it happen - again

Chris


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Back home, van fridge emptied, laundry taken in for washing, awning dried out, Sue and I slowly drying out (alcohol wise!) so time to sit down, relax and see what's happened on MHF over the past few days and to thank everybody, especially Margaret and Angus, for such a great weekend.
Won't be able to get to the September meet but already looking forward to next June Highland Gathering.
Thanks again.

Tony & Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'd also like to thank Margaret and Angus for organising this meet and welcoming us to their lovely surroundings. John loves the Spanish Chocolate! Our thanks are also due to the above posters, Lesley & Alan, Chris & John (Ardgour), and Tony and Sue, for their own massive contributions to the work involved. especially food and transport. Thanks too for the friendly company. The 'cast of characters' encountered compensates for having to miss The last few episodes of The Archers. 

Since leaving the Inverness area we've stayed two nights in Glen Nevis (wonderful, and beautiful sunshine for at least half a day) and are now at the Lomond Woods campsite at Balloch, (thanks, Tony) and planning a trip to the Glasgow School of Art tomorrow.

Thanks again everyone


Chris and John


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Final vans and visitors have now gone  

Thanks to you all for your thanks ............. and for coming, and as Chris & John say, thanks to the drivers, chefs, unofficial stewards etc. and of course to everyone for coming and making it such a success. I have started a new thread for minimeet see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1266953.html#1266953 for details


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thanks from Ray & Sandra, we have just got back after staying a couple of nights in the camp site at Beadnell Northumberland on the way back South..

Oh and applying cream to the midge bites.. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*caption, please*

Alan and Lesley were explaining something ot Angus & Tony ....... What?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It might be the length of someones willy :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Unlikely - there were kids about.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I reckon they were explaining just how much room for error I had before rolling the community bus back through the window of the Dores Inn 8O 
Thanks to Alan parking it on a 45 degree slope right in front of the window, my clutch control was tested to the limit - thankfully I passed and the window remained intact  

Chris


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

ardgour said:


> I reckon they were explaining just how much room for error I had before rolling the community bus back through the window of the Dores Inn 8O
> Thanks to Alan parking it on a 45 degree slope right in front of the window, my clutch control was tested to the limit - thankfully I passed and the window remained intact
> 
> Chris


And the handbrake was pulled so tight it would hardly budge lol


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Some more pics*

More captions required - particularly for the last one:





































BTW Just had a singularly UNsuccessful C&CC rally - half the number of vans than at the Gathering  . We'll be sticking to the forum meets & gatherings from now on :lol:


----------

